# boot camp bug



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour et Merci pour l'aide que vous allez m'apporter.

j'ai un mac book pro retina et j'ai un soucis avec boot camp. Il me met une erreur lors du partitionnage du disque dur et je ne comprend pas pourquoi...





j'ai effectuer la commande 
	
	



```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```
 puis j'ai fais celle la

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            59.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4
```

serai ce un manque de place sur le disque ? pourtant le processus ce lance bien mais bug je dirai entre le moment de la création de la partition et le reboot du mac.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour *miacoons
*
Passe la commande expérimentale (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


si l'index de disque du *Container* est bien *disk2*

la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *80 Go* > et crée en-dessous une partition d'environ *41 Go* > format *FAT-32* > volume *BOOTCAMP*

Poste l'affichage retourné --> histoire de vérifier si le repartitionnement s'effectue ou retourne une erreur...


----------



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 41 123 069 952 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 80 438 603 776 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ Last login: Wed Nov 21 15:25:43 on ttys000
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 15:58   still logged in
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 15:25 - 15:25  (00:00)
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 13:42 - 13:42  (00:00)
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 13:41 - 13:41  (00:00)
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 13:14 - 13:14  (00:00)
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 00:12 - 00:12  (00:00)
Miacoons  ttys000                   Wed Nov 21 00:02 - 00:02  (00:00)

wtmp begins Tue Nov 20 12:53
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ iskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
-bash: MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ -bash: iskutil: command not found
-bash: -bash:: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
-bash: MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ Started APFS operation
-bash: Started: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ Aligning shrink delta to 41 123 069 952 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
-bash: Aligning: command not found
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed mo be 80 438 603 776 bytes
```

pas de partition crée à piori


----------



## macomaniac (21 Novembre 2018)

Passe les 4 commandes informatives (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil ap list
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 limits
diskutil info disk2s1
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


la 1ère affiche le tableau détaillé du *Conteneur apfs*

la 2è affiche les contraintes éventuelles existantes pour un redimensionnement du *Conteneur apfs*

la 3è un tableau d'informations sur le volume principal (pour savoir s'il a des valeurs assignées de "*reserve*" ou de "*quota*")

la 4è liste les *snapshots* existants

Poste tous les retours.


----------



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

Ok cela donne  

```
APFS Container (1 found)
|
+-- Container disk2 C290AF8C-12B2-4E8D-B5A2-91C72DFDF80F
    ====================================================
    APFS Container Reference:     disk2
    Size (Capacity Ceiling):      121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    Capacity In Use By Volumes:   61716680704 B (61.7 GB) (51.0% used)
    Capacity Not Allocated:       59406389248 B (59.4 GB) (49.0% free)
    |
    +-< Physical Store disk0s2 91A11629-D6D4-4264-90EC-3260A8EF5306
    |   -----------------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Physical Store Disk:   disk0s2
    |   Size:                       121123069952 B (121.1 GB)
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s1 541694D5-D883-3963-A05B-A0654AF4DDDB
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s1 (No specific role)
    |   Name:                      Macintosh HD (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               /
    |   Capacity Consumed:         59958996992 B (60.0 GB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s2 8E29B7BA-59CC-4F73-AE26-D9040241B6FD
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s2 (Preboot)
    |   Name:                      Preboot (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         44617728 B (44.6 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s3 63665659-708A-425B-BE69-00B82D81BD07
    |   ---------------------------------------------------
    |   APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s3 (Recovery)
    |   Name:                      Recovery (Case-insensitive)
    |   Mount Point:               Not Mounted
    |   Capacity Consumed:         512774144 B (512.8 MB)
    |   FileVault:                 No
    |
    +-> Volume disk2s4 2C43C9B8-1670-41FD-96B3-F69CF6C4CB8C
        ---------------------------------------------------
        APFS Volume Disk (Role):   disk2s4 (VM)
        Name:                      VM (Case-insensitive)
        Mount Point:               /private/var/vm
        Capacity Consumed:         1073905664 B (1.1 GB)
        FileVault:                 No
```


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 limits
You must supply a partition (with an APFS Physical Store) when making a limits inquiry
```


```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 limits
You must supply a partition (with an APFS Physical Store) when making a limits inquiry
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil info disk2s1
   Device Identifier:         disk2s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  PCI
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               541694D5-D883-3963-A05B-A0654AF4DDDB
   Disk / Partition UUID:     541694D5-D883-3963-A05B-A0654AF4DDDB

   Disk Size:                 121.1 GB (121123069952 Bytes) (exactly 236568496 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Volume Total Space:        121.1 GB (121123069952 Bytes) (exactly 236568496 512-Byte-Units)
   Volume Used Space:         61.7 GB (61745090560 Bytes) (exactly 120595880 512-Byte-Units) (51.0%)
   Volume Free Space:         59.4 GB (59377979392 Bytes) (exactly 115972616 512-Byte-Units) (49.0%)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               Yes
   Hardware AES Support:      No
```


```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-21-140313
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-21-160408
```


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> serai ce un manque de place sur le disque ? pourtant le processus ce lance bien mais bug je dirai entre le moment de la création de la partition et le reboot du mac.


Tu tentais de mettre quelle taille pour Windows ?


----------



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

BOOTCAMP me demande 40go minimum


je viens de regarder, je donne 38go pour la partition ce qui fais qu'il reste 8go de libre pour OS.


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> BOOTCAMP me demande 40go minimum
> 
> je viens de regarder, je donne 38go pour la partition ce qui fais qu'il reste 8go de libre pour OS.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait et cette taille est normale du fait de la petitesse de ton SSD de 121 Go. Le problème est qu'en voulant attribuer seulement que 38 Go, Assistant Boot Camp donne l'impression de continuer, mais comme il ne reste pas assez de place pour que macOS fonctionne correctement, il avorte l'installation.

Vous être très nombreux, du moins ceux qui ont un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, à vouloir installer une version de Windows et force m'est de constater que c'est mission impossible. Il faudrait laisser un espace libre pour macOS entre 15/20 Go, sorti de là ça bloquera.

Pour information, avec les modèles récents à partir de 2012, voilà officiellement ce que préconise Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...comme tu le constates, il faut un Mac avec une bonne taille de disque dur.


----------



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

Merci pour ta reponse, le choix de changer de SSD me sembe le plus apte à resoudre mon soucis.


----------



## Locke (21 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse, le choix de changer de SSD me sembe le plus apte à resoudre mon soucis.


Attention, par SSD il faut bien comprendre que dans certains modèles c'est une barrette SSD et non pas un SSD en 2,5". Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ou tu lances le Terminal en tapant cette commande...

```
sysctl hw.model
```
…tu valides avec la touche Entrée et tu donnes le résultat.

N'oublie quand même pas de donner les résultats de la réponse #4.


----------



## miacoons (21 Novembre 2018)

```
hw.model: MacBookPro12,1
```

vais essayer de liberer plus de place sur le disque sinon.

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-21-190340
com.apple.TimeMachine.2018-11-21-200740
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Tu as 2 snapshots qui doivent être responsables du blocage de repartitionnement.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun  caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime les *snapshots* (attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge" en signal de complétion)
----------

Cela fait > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


qui repartitionne

=> poste le retour.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Voila  

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 80g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 41 123 069 952 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 80 000 000 000 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 58 420 793 344 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 80 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49154
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

À présent --> tout irait bien > sauf que tu obtiens le message fatal :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


l'expérience m'a montré que cette déclaration évasive voulait dire : l'*apfs* s'est installé à la base avec une erreur interne de structure > laquelle verrouille en taille le *Conteneur*. Erreur irréparable.

il faut cloner le contenu de *Macintosh HD* (*61 Go*) dans le volume d'un DDE > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne > reformater en *apfs* > rétro-cloner le clone dans le nouveau volume interne. Enfin vérifier que le nouvel *apfs* est indemne d'erreur interne de structure.

=> je ne sais pas si tu disposes d'un tel DDE.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

j'ai un DD externe de 1TO pour les sauvegardes ou une clef usb de 64 Go


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2018)

@miacoons
Ton MBP est bien ce modèle... https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=MacBookPro12,1 ...les barrettes compatibles avec l'année de ton modèle chez MacWay sont celles-ci... 
- https://www.macway.com/fr/product/7...ade-kit-macbook-pro-air-a-partir-de-2013.html
- https://www.macway.com/fr/product/6...macbook-air-macbook-pro-2013-et-suivants.html
- https://www.macway.com/fr/product/6...macbook-air-macbook-pro-2013-et-suivants.html
- https://www.macway.com/fr/product/7...ade-kit-macbook-pro-air-a-partir-de-2013.html


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

@Locke merci


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors attache ton DDE au Mac > passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent le tableau des disques et de l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste ces tableaux.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            54.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             999.8 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +999.5 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


```
df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1    121G    54G    65G    46% 1000668 9223372036853775139    0%   /
devfs           195k   195k     0B   100%     661                   0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk1s4    121G   1.1G    65G     2%       1 9223372036854775806    0%   /private/var/vm
map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /net
map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%       0                   0  100%   /home
/dev/disk4      999G   179G   820G    18%  233098          4294734181    0%   /Volumes/My Passport
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Ton DDE est un excellent candidat : bons paramètres de départ. Ce qui veut dire qu'un repartitionnement non destructif est supporté.

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9 900g jhfs+ Clone 0b
```


la commande rétrécit à *900 Go* (non destructivement) le volume *My Passport* (et ses conditions logiques : *Logical Volume* - ou espace-disque virtuel - d'un *CoreStorage* chiffré > partition de base *disk2s2* (contenant un magasin de stockage physique *Physical Volume* du *CoreStorage*). Et crée une partition de *99 Go* en format standard > avec un volume intitulé *Clone*

elle est susceptible - dès lors qu'un volume de grande taille avec un paquet de données est impliqué + un chiffrement --> de prendre du temps

Poste l'affichage retourné quand tout sera fini.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9 900g jhfs+ Clone 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Shrinking Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk4
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Detected a case-sensitive volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking multi-linked directories
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume My Passport appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Shrinking file system
Shrinking Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 899 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage Physical Volume from 999 826 612 224 to 900 371 283 968 bytes
Shrinking Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 900 371 283 968 bytes
Copying booter
Shrinking partition for Physical Volume and adding new partitions
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk2s4 as a 92 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Ça va plutôt vite. Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> qu'on admire le paysage...


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

beau paysage  

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            54.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s5
   4:                  Apple_HFS Clone                   99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

je peu cloner sur la partition "clone" du coup ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Oui : mais attends un peu. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s4
```


la commande convertit *Clone* à un format *apfs* simple (rien que le volume *Clone* solitaire dans un *Conteneur*)

Poste le retour.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil ap convert disk2s4
Converting the volume on disk2s4 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk2s4 Clone
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Clone" backed by the GPT partition disk2s4
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk2s4
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk2s4
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk2s4 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk2s4 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk2s4
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk3s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk3s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk3s1
Finished APFS operation on disk2s4 Clone
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Parfait. À présent disposes-tu déjà du logiciel de clonage Carbon Copy Cloner ou non ? - si non > tu vas utiliser sa démo (gratuite un mois).


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Oui je les  suis prêt à cliquer sur le bouton  au top départ.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Dans le panneau de CCC  définis (si ce n'est déjà fait) une tâche telle que :


SOURCE = *Macintosh HD*

DESTINATION = *Clone*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Macintosh HD* dans *Clone* > puis à la fin créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination.

Préviens quand c'est fini.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Ok je fais ça en fin d aprem  merci bcp


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

c'est fait


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Passe  une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie comment se présente le DDE...


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s5
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   53.4 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.8 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Ça m'a l'air parfait. Alors redémarre > et tiens la touche "*alt*" pressée pour obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->


choisis *Clone* > démarre dessus

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si tu récupères une session conforme à celle que tu viens de quitter. La vitesse en moins (disque USB).


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Ok je reboot.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Boot reussi avec succes.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors dans le *Terminal* de *Clone* > passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> histoire de vérifier l'index de disque du *Conteneur apfs* interne.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   54.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```

J'ai une question, es ce qu'une fois le disque macintosh formater je peu reinstaller juste l'OS et ensuite mettre windows avec bootcamp puis cloner la partition 'clone' sur la partition macintosh. suis clair ?


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux restaurer ton clone sur le disque interne comme au départ. Puis tablant sur le fait que tu as toutes tes données dans *Clone* > que tu élimines dans les *15 Go* de données personnelles --> afin d'alléger la taille de macOS en interne -->

- qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

J'en pense que tu as raison  je te fais confiance a 200%


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


la commande : *a)* supprime le *Conteneur* interne et reformate la partition principale en *jhfs+* > *b)* reconvertit la partition à l'*apfs* > affiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"

Started APFS operation on disk1

Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes

Unmounting Volumes

Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1

The volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 286 (backupd)

Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk

MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil ap convert disk0s2

Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container

Error starting conversion from HFS to APFS: An HFS volume is required for this operation (-69837)

MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            55.5 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4


/dev/disk3 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3

                                Physical Store disk2s4

   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   54.7 GB    disk3s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk3s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4


/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4

                                Logical Volume on disk2s2

                                52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9

                                Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Un processus utilise *Macintosh HD* et a refusé de le laisser se démonter. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s1
```


qui démonte le volume de force

Poste le retour.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil umount force disk1s1
disk1s1 was already unmounted
```

j'ai relancer chrome et terminal depuis "clone". Peu etre pour cela qu'il me dis que le disque est deja demonté je pense.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Alors repasse la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD" ; diskutil ap convert disk0s2 ; diskutil list
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil umount force disk1s1
disk1s1 was already unmounted
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil ap deleteContainer disk1 "Macintosh HD"
Started APFS operation on disk1
Deleting APFS Container with all of its APFS Volumes
Unmounting Volumes
Unmounting Volume "Macintosh HD" on disk1s1
Unmounting Volume "Preboot" on disk1s2
Unmounting Volume "Recovery" on disk1s3
Unmounting Volume "VM" on disk1s4
Deleting Volumes
Deleting Container
Wiping former APFS disks
Switching content types
Reformatting former APFS disks
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s2 as a 113 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 16384k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s2
Finished APFS operation on disk1
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil ap convert disk0s2
Converting the volume on disk0s2 to an APFS Volume on an APFS Container
Started APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Converting HFS Volume to an APFS Container which will export one APFS Volume
The target is the Journaled HFS+ volume "Macintosh HD" backed by the GPT partition disk0s2
The target is a data disk; it is not a macOS system disk
Found APFS EFI driver /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi to install into the APFS Container
The target is not encrypted
Unmounting disk0s2
Starting conversion from HFS to APFS
Performing apfs_hfs_convert -x --verbose=0x400 --efi /usr/standalone/i386/apfs.efi /dev/disk0s2
Reporting pre-conversion statistics
Reporting post-conversion statistics
Successfully finished conversion from HFS to APFS
Successful conversion in commit mode so will switch type to APFS
Setting type of disk0s2 to APFS
Changing the physical disk partition type in shared mode
Partition modification attempt count was 1
Opening and closing disk0s2 to terminate old content driver
Expecting the new APFS Container at Physical Store disk0s2
Confirmed existence of new unencrypted APFS Volume disk1s1
Mounting APFS Volume disk1s1
APFS Volume mount attempt result was 0
Exiting conversion operations with error code 0
Disk from APFS operation: disk1s1
Finished APFS operation on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.0 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            983.0 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   55.8 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Ouaip ! réussi ce coup-ci. Mais tu sais ce qui est malin avant de cloner à rebours ? --> tester si le nouveau *Conteneur* interne est repartitionnable.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


qui rétrécit le *Conteneur* à *60 Go* et crée un *BOOTCAMP* de *61 Go* en *FAT-32*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

grrr j'ai fermer le terminal pendant la commande ... je les retaper et sa me met cela 

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 60g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

La commande a dû passer. Passe un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +60.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            991.2 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   56.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

La commande était passée comme la foudre -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         60.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                61.1 GB    disk0s3
```


ton *apfs* est sans erreur. On annule tout par la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 61 123 072 000 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (945.220.38) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.220.38)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
Performing deferred repairs
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 59 999 997 952 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
MacBook-Pro-de-julie:~ Miacoons$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            999.4 KB   disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage My Passport             900.4 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         99.3 GB    disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +99.3 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk2s4
   1:                APFS Volume Clone                   56.1 GB    disk3s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk3s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                518.4 MB   disk3s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS My Passport            +900.0 GB   disk4
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 52C93170-62BC-49C3-A7F4-91CC489B42A9
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Novembre 2018)

Parfait ! (plus élastique que cet *apfs* > tu meurs  )

Alors hop ! rétro-clonage. Lance *CCC* et définis une tâche telle que -->


SOURCE = *Clone*

DESTINATION = *Macintosh HD*

SafetyNet = *Désactivé*

Presse le bouton "*Cloner*"

Le logiciel va cloner *Clone* dans *Macintosh HD* > puis à la fin créer les volumes auxiliaires requis dans le *Conteneur* de destination. Quand c'est fini > redémarre avec "*alt*" > choisis : *Macintosh HD* > démarre dessus -->

- tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout est conforme...​


----------



## miacoons (22 Novembre 2018)

Ok je fais cela  Merci encore pour tous , je reviens te dire si tous baigne


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

.... arf sa m'enerve , j'ai l'impression de te faire perdre ton temps .... bon y a du mieux la partition se fait bien, sa commence à copier les fichier windows 10 puis d'un coup : 




je pense à un soucis de protection non ?

Pour ne pas trop perdre de temps j'ai fais : diskutil list

```
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         75.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                38.1 GB    disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +75.0 GB    disk1

                                Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            46.9 GB    disk1s1

   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 44.6 MB    disk1s2

   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                520.3 MB   disk1s3

   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Novembre 2018)

Pour l'installation spécifique de Windows > il faudra que tu attendes la visite de *Locke* dans ce fil. N'utilisant pas Windows > je suis incompétent en ce qui concerne les péripéties de son installation.


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

D'ak, merci pour tous Macromaniac   tu es un chef !!


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

*@Locke *j'ai attribué 20Go à OS mais malgré cela boot camp refuse de continue le processus correctement, une idée ?


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> *@Locke *j'ai attribué 20Go à OS mais malgré cela boot camp refuse de continue le processus correctement, une idée ?


Ben voyons, tu vas faire quoi avec 20 Go ? Assistant Boot Camp refusera de faire l'installation et c'est normal. Tu ne lis pas toutes mes réponses, tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, Assistant Boot Camp ne prendra en charge que si tu réserves une partition au minimum de 40 Go. Et encore dans ce cas de figure, je pense que ça ne fonctionnera en égard du fait qu'il faut laisser impérativement un espace de libre entre 15/20 pour que macOS puisse travailler correctement.

Avec les anciens modèles à partir de 2012, on peut utiliser un fichier .iso, mais il faut réserver une taille minimale de 40 Go, mais qui ne fonctionnera pas systématiquement. Maintenant, voilà ce que préconise Apple... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...et tu constateras que l'espace minimal a bien augmenté.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


Tu tentes d'installer quelle version de Windows et téléchargée où ?


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

j'ai tenter d'installer windows 10, ok disque trop trop trop petit je suis coincé du coup 
On aura au moins reparer essayé


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> j'ai tenter d'installer windows 10, ok disque trop trop trop petit je suis coincé du coup
> On aura au moins reparer essayé


Je me répète, quelle version et téléchargée où ?

Pour moi ce n'est pas le bon fichier .iso qui doit-être téléchargé sur le site officiel de chez Microsoft ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en choisissant le fichier d'avril 2018 _(1803)_ en 64 bits. Et son nom exact est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso* et non pas celui de ta copie écran.


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

j'ai essayer les 2 .ISO proposé sur le site de microsoft , celui que tu me parles donc.
Je ne vais pas vous deranger plus que cela vu que mon DD est trop petit pour installer une partition windows 10. Me reste à regarder le Black Friday ou à trouver une autre solution.


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2018)

miacoons a dit:


> j'ai essayer les 2 .ISO proposé sur le site de microsoft , celui que tu me parles donc.


Et pourtant il n'y a aucun problème si les espaces disque sont suffisants et très simple... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## miacoons (23 Novembre 2018)

Merci à tous les 2 de m'avoir aider et d'avoir donné de votre temps . 
Merci encore et peu etre à une prochaine


----------

